# Finished Restoration. Time to ride!



## JNichol (Feb 21, 2009)

I wanted to share with everybody my rides for this year. I restored the 64 Schwinn Hollywood for the wife and the B6 for myself. Most of the parts I kept as original but had to by some repop to complete them. Both are painted in Red Baron colour. I had the seat come back from the upholsters last week and now it is complete. Hope everybody enjoys the cruising season!

Note: I put a SA 3spd hub on the B6 with a NOS suntour stick shift. Also the Handlebars on the B6 are original but over the years somebody cut them down so I decided not to change them out.

Jason


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 23, 2009)

*Cool Bikes!*

I like the shifter placement....just don't go CRAZY!!!:eek:


----------



## insomniacshotrods (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice ,anyone would be proud to ride them..


----------



## willy wonka (Mar 4, 2009)

*color*

i love your color choice on these bikes nice job


----------



## JNichol (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys!
The true colours (cdn sp) don't come out in the picture due to the poor quality of the photo. Looking forward to my next project. An early 1900s double bar.


----------

